
Facebook buys Beat games - srigi
https://www.oculus.com/blog/welcoming-beat-games-to-facebook/
======
jiofih
Fuck no. Why? :(

Expect the entire mod community which made the game a success to crumble down
in a few months, when they start lawyering around.

From the article:

> As a reminder, our most recent policy updates give more clarity to how
> developer mode is intended to be used, such as helping developers build
> their apps or for enthusiasts to explore new concepts. It is not intended
> for engaging in piracy or illicit modding, including mods that infringe on
> third-party IP rights or contain malicious code.

------
awesomekid1234
Going of first hand experience of my friends, this pretty much the only game
worth playing on 3D headsets. This will be a blow to the competition if they
make it and oculus only game.

~~~
THJr
I really hope they don't, but I could see it happening.

The popular mods are probably also going to be seeing some issues from this. A
little indie company from Prague might not draw enough attention to get DMCAs
and lawsuits drawn to their mod makers, but facebook definitely will.

